# Point sur la décoloration des MacBooks Blanc



## Frodon (25 Juin 2006)

Un petit point sur la d&#233;coloration:


 Jusqu'&#224; maintenant toutes les personnes qui ont &#233;t&#233; touch&#233;s ont un MacBook fabriqu&#233; avant la semaine 22 (semaine 22 incluse).


 Les MacBooks de ces s&#233;ries ne sont apparemment pas tous touch&#233;s, seulement une partie d'entre eux le sont.


 Malheureusement la d&#233;coloration appara&#238;t &#233;galement si les zones &#224; risques (donc le plastique int&#233;rieur) sont prot&#233;g&#233;s avec un film du type de ceux de ShieldZone (cf t&#233;moignage sur forum Apple)... Il semble donc que ca n'est pas une r&#233;action chimique avec les secretions des mains qui soit &#224; l'origine de ce ph&#233;nom&#232;ne... Ce qui expliquerait d'ailleurs pourquoi certaines personnes ont constat&#233; de la d&#233;coloration &#224; des endroits qu'ils n'ont jamais touch&#233;s...
Peut &#234;tre juste la chaleur (chaleur corporelle d&#233;gag&#233;e par les mains, chaleur du MacBook en lui m&#234;me...etc.), qui ferait, &#224; la longue, r&#233;agir la peinture des unit&#233;s ayant ce probl&#232;me???


 Les MacBooks Noirs ne sont pas touch&#233;s par ce probl&#232;me.


 Certains utilisateurs am&#233;ricains ont rapport&#233; que le support AppleCare d'Apple au t&#233;l&#233;phone reconna&#238;t maintenant ce probl&#232;me et prend en r&#233;paration les machines touch&#233;s sans probl&#232;mes... A voir si cela est &#233;galement le cas en Europe, mais il y a de fortes chances (je v&#233;rifierai en les appelant la semaine prochaine) et si ca n'est pas encore le cas, ca ne devrait plus tarder.

*Conclusions:*


 Aucun des MacBooks fabriqu&#233;s depuis la semaine 23 (incluse) ne semblent &#234;tre touch&#233;s par ce probl&#232;me. A confirmer avec le temps.


 Les MacBooks Noirs ne sont pas touch&#233;s, donc aucun risque d'avoir ce probl&#232;me si vous avez un MacBook noir.


 Apple semble maintenant prendre en compte ce probl&#232;me, donc pour les personnes touch&#233;s, veuillez contacter AppleCare pour faire remplacer la partie plastique d&#233;fectueuse.


----------



## douy (25 Juin 2006)

bonjour, 
merci pour ces informations
j'ai commandé le mien le 16 juin donc semaine 23 .
je ne devrais donc pas être touché pas ce phénomène ?? 
merci bye


----------



## Frodon (25 Juin 2006)

douy a dit:
			
		

> bonjour,
> merci pour ces informations
> j'ai command&#233; le mien le 16 juin donc semaine 23 .
> je ne devrais donc pas &#234;tre touch&#233; pas ce ph&#233;nom&#232;ne ??
> merci bye



Pour l'instant aucun utilisateur de MacBook de la semaine 23 ne s'est fait conna&#238;tre (sur Internet en tous cas) concernant ce probl&#232;me.

Je ne peux pas te garantir que tu n'ai pas ce probl&#232;me, car c'est un probl&#232;me qui appara&#238;t avec le temps, mais disons que pour le moment les MacBooks des semaines 23 et plus semblent &#233;pargn&#233;s alors m&#234;me que la plupart des utilisateurs de ceux-ci les ont depuis plusieurs semaines.


----------



## StJohnPerse (25 Juin 2006)

Tr&#232;s bon tes posts , Frondon


----------



## oscarito (26 Juin 2006)

tel que je vois l'affaire, la machine qui fabrique le plastique etait mal réglée ou mal etalonnée, ou alimentée avec des mauvais ingrédients, sur UNE chaine de montage entre les semaines 19 et 22. Certainement une erreur humaine. Petites causes, grands effets...

Ce qui expliquerait aussi que certains ordinateurs de ces semaines soient touchés, et pas d'autres.

En attendant, je viens de commander le shield en plastique. et j'apprends que ca sert à rien... 

fait ch..., j'espère, comme le dit frodon, que la garantie Apple prendra en charge le remplacement de la pièce si elle doit noircir (le mien semaine 19 est pas encore touché)


----------



## Frodon (26 Juin 2006)

*Une petite mise &#224; jour:*
Apr&#232;s avoir appel&#233; l'AppleCare, je peux vous confirmer que le probl&#232;me est pris en charge. Ils demandent cependant de faire au pr&#233;alable constater le probl&#232;me dans un centre de maintenance agr&#233;&#233; (qui pourra d'ailleurs prendre en charge lui m&#234;me l'envoi en SAV du MacBook).

 Cependant d'apr&#232;s le t&#233;l&#233;conseiller il n'y a pas de plan sp&#233;cial mis en place pour ce probl&#232;me car le nombre de retour concernant ce probl&#232;me est apparement faible et il m'a confirm&#233; ce qu'on a pu constater, c'est &#224; dire qu'il n'y a pas de s&#233;rie enti&#232;re touch&#233;e, seules certaines unit&#233;s parmis les unit&#233;s produites dans ces s&#233;ries sont touch&#233;es.

 Il n'a par contre pas pu me dire si les s&#233;ries r&#233;centes sont &#233;pargn&#233;es car il n'en savait rien. Comme je l'ai dit, il faudra voir avec le temps s'il y aura des personnes avec des MacBook des s&#233;ries r&#233;centes qui se manifesteront ou non concernant ce probl&#232;me.
*Conclusion:

*
Ce n'est pas parce que vous avez un MacBook de la m&#234;me s&#233;rie que d'autre personne touch&#233;s que vous serez touch&#233;s. Seules une parties des unit&#233;s produites dans ces s&#233;ries sont touch&#233;es.

 Si vous &#234;tes touch&#233; le probl&#232;me sera pris en SAV sans soucis.

 Il faudra voir avec le temps si, sur les s&#233;ries r&#233;cement produites et futures, le probl&#232;me aura totalement disparu ou non.


----------



## gaban (26 Juin 2006)

J' ai acheté mon macbook la 1ere semaine de juin!!! 
Mais je n' ai pas encore constaté de décoloration particulière....
Y' a t' il des photos des dégats?


----------



## Frodon (26 Juin 2006)

gaban a dit:
			
		

> J' ai achet&#233; mon macbook la 1ere semaine de juin!!!
> Mais je n' ai pas encore constat&#233; de d&#233;coloration particuli&#232;re....
> Y' a t' il des photos des d&#233;gats?


Tu trouvera toutes les infos sur ce probl&#232;me sur: http://stainedbook.info/

Pour information, &#224; ce jour les s&#233;ries connus ayant des unit&#233;s touch&#233;s sont celles produites les:


semaine 18 (num&#233;ro de s&#233;rie commen&#231;ant par 4H618)
semaine  19 (num&#233;ro de s&#233;rie commen&#231;ant par 4H619)
semaine 20 (num&#233;ro de s&#233;rie commen&#231;ant par 4H620)
semaine 21 (num&#233;ro de s&#233;rie commen&#231;ant par 4H621)
semaine 22 (num&#233;ro de s&#233;rie commen&#231;ant par 4H622)


----------



## gaban (26 Juin 2006)

[oups, petit doublon]

Merci pour le lien!http://www.branchez-vous.com/actu/06-06/10-234301.html


----------



## Frodon (26 Juin 2006)

J'ai rajout&#233; un petit sondage pour voir la proportion des utilisateurs qui sont ou ont &#233;t&#233; touch&#233;s par ce probl&#232;me sur l'echantillon que repr&#233;sente les personnes consultant ces forums.

Avant de r&#233;pondre merci de consulter les photos disponibles sur ce site pour vous faire une id&#233;e de &#224; quoi ressemble un MacBook touch&#233; par ce probl&#232;me: http://stainedbook.info/

A noter que malgr&#233; l'intitul&#233;, si vous avez un MacBook Blanc touch&#233; par ce probl&#232;me mais que vous l'avez depuis moins de 3 semaines, vous pouvez alors bien s&#251;r r&#233;pondre au sondage en indiquant que vous avez de la d&#233;coloration. 
L'intitul&#233; ne servant que pour &#233;viter que des personnes ayant un MacBook depuis trop peu de temps r&#233;pondent avant que le probl&#232;me n'ai eu le temps d'&#233;ventuellement se manifester.

De m&#234;me ceux qui ont retourn&#233; leur MacBook pour cette raison, et uniquement pour cette raison, peuvent aussi r&#233;pondre, car ils ont &#233;t&#233; touch&#233;s. 
Si vous avez &#233;changez votre MacBook ou fait r&#233;par&#233; votre MacBook pour ce probl&#232;me, merci de le pr&#233;ciser en postant en r&#233;ponse &#224; ce sujet.

Egalement, si vous &#234;tes ou avez &#233;t&#233; touch&#233; par ce probl&#232;me, merci d'indiquer en r&#233;ponse &#224; ce sujet, les 5 premiers chiffres de la machine touch&#233;e.

Exemple dans mon cas: 4H619


----------



## Pharmacos (26 Juin 2006)

Hello à tous

J'ai un truc qui me chagrine 

La semaine de fabrication par exemple 22 cela veut dire qu'il est fabriqué la 22ème semaine !!

Cela veut donc dire que le premier a été fait il y a a peu près 30 semaines maintenant.
Une année comprend 52 semaine donc le premier macbook a été fabriqué l'an dernier ????


   

Pharmacos


----------



## GrInGoo (26 Juin 2006)

4H623 ouf


----------



## fredintosh (26 Juin 2006)

Pharmacos a dit:
			
		

> Hello à tous
> 
> J'ai un truc qui me chagrine
> 
> ...


Je crois qu'il s'agit plutôt du numéro de semaine dans le calendrier civil (semaine 1 commençant début janvier) que du nombre de semaines depuis le début de la production du MacBook.
Le premier MacBook a donc été produit vers la semaine n°18 de cette année.


----------



## shadow.in.a.maze (26 Juin 2006)

je voulais savoir, 
si on ne souscrit pas a lapple car, est ce que ce probleme est pris en compte dans la garantie dun an ?


----------



## Pharmacos (26 Juin 2006)

fredintosh a dit:
			
		

> Je crois qu'il s'agit plutôt du numéro de semaine dans le calendrier civil (semaine 1 commençant début janvier) que du nombre de semaines depuis le début de la production du MacBook.
> Le premier MacBook a donc été produit vers la semaine n°18 de cette année.




C'était bien ce que je me disais
Mârci


----------



## Frodon (26 Juin 2006)

shadow.in.a.maze a dit:
			
		

> je voulais savoir,
> si on ne souscrit pas a lapple car, est ce que ce probleme est pris en compte dans la garantie dun an ?



Oui, quand je parles d'AppleCare, je parles du support t&#233;l&#233;phonique et non de l'extension de garantie du m&#234;me nom.

Donc oui tu pourra faire r&#233;parer pour ce probl&#232;me m&#234;me sans extension AppleCare. La seule diff&#233;rence, si j'ai bien compris, est que dans le cadre de la garantie standard de 1 an, tu n'as le droit d'utiliser le support t&#233;l&#233;phonique que les 90 premiers jours suivant ton achat, une fois ce d&#233;lai d&#233;pass&#233;, il te faudra directement traiter avec un centre de r&#233;paration agr&#233;&#233; Apple.


----------



## lifenight (26 Juin 2006)

Sur le mien, les surfaces où j'ai l'habitude de poser les mains sont un peu grises, c'est vraiment faible, je transpire pas mal des mains :rose:, (je suis tout le temps sur mon macbook) j'ai nettoyé la surface cet après midi et je ne vois pas trop de différence.

La surface n'est pas brune, c'est l'usure j'ai l'impression, j'ai du mal à penser que cette surface blanche pourrait le rester, meme mon ancien fujitsu siemens devient usé :rateau:


----------



## shadow.in.a.maze (27 Juin 2006)

Frodon a dit:
			
		

> Oui, quand je parles d'AppleCare, je parles du support téléphonique et non de l'extension de garantie du même nom.
> 
> Donc oui tu pourra faire réparer pour ce problème même sans extension AppleCare. La seule différence, si j'ai bien compris, est que dans le cadre de la garantie standard de 1 an, tu n'as le droit d'utiliser le support téléphonique que les 90 premiers jours suivant ton achat, une fois ce délai dépassé, il te faudra directement traiter avec un centre de réparation agréé Apple.



ok merci, c rassurant dans ce cas, car vivant que ce soit a limoges ou a san diego, il y a des points de vente agrees.


----------



## McSly (27 Juin 2006)

Hello,
Moi j'ai des d&#233;buts de traces... En fait, faut s'incliner pour voir la trace l&#233;g&#232;rement brun&#226;tre &#224; l'endroit o&#249; je pose mes mains. En fait, j'ai remarqu&#233; ceci il y a une semaine et depuis je le prot&#232;ge... Donc pour l'instant ca ne me d&#233;range pas, mais est-ce que &#231;a va s'empirer?
Ma s&#233;rie: 4H620
Devrais-je continuer &#224; le prot&#233;ger? L'utiliser en utilisation normale pour voir si le probl&#232;me s'aggrave et contacter le SAV dans quelques temps?


----------



## pepito (27 Juin 2006)

Bonjour je viens juste de commander le mien avec l offre via bnp.

Lors de la livraison y a t il un moyen de verifier la série sur la boite meme sans ouvrir??

Merci


----------



## iBapt (27 Juin 2006)

pepito a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour je viens juste de commander le mien avec l offre via bnp.
> 
> Lors de la livraison y a t il un moyen de verifier la série sur la boite meme sans ouvrir??
> 
> Merci



Tu peux vérifier ça sur le flan inférieur du carton, il y a une étiquette avec des informations sur l'ordi, dont le numéro de série...
Moi c'est marqué 4H618... et MER** j'espère qu'il ne va rien avoir, pour l'instant c'est bon...
Je vous tiens informé


----------



## pepito (27 Juin 2006)

merci je vais essayer de verifier a la livraison.


----------



## chupastar (27 Juin 2006)

Pour info, j'ai command&#233; le miens le 17 juin (mod&#232;le blanc 2GHz) et il est de la semaine 24.
J'esp&#232;re qu'il n'aura rien, pour le moment tout va bien...


----------



## Zitounesup (27 Juin 2006)

pepito a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour je viens juste de commander le mien avec l offre via bnp.
> 
> Lors de la livraison y a t il un moyen de verifier la série sur la boite meme sans ouvrir??
> 
> Merci



Le numéro de série sur l'étiquette peut être?


----------



## gamine (28 Juin 2006)

.....4H624.....      Fiou je suis rassurée pour mon nouveau macbook


----------



## GrInGoo (28 Juin 2006)

Mon macbook de la semaine 23 commence a se décolorer, fais chier .... 

Le bouton de clic du trackpad devient brun, enfin je vais attendre voir si il y a rien d'autre ...


----------



## chupastar (28 Juin 2006)

&#199;a fait combien de temps que tu l'as?


----------



## GrInGoo (28 Juin 2006)

chupastar a dit:
			
		

> Ça fait combien de temps que tu l'as?


 
Depuis le 14 je crois .


----------



## chupastar (28 Juin 2006)

&#199;a me fait vraiment peur ces probl&#232;mes de d&#233;colorations, j'ai bien peur qu'avec le temps tous les MacBook vont avoir ces salet&#233;s de taches!


----------



## Pharmacos (28 Juin 2006)

Pas les noirs ........... 
Mais bon c'est cher .......


----------



## chupastar (28 Juin 2006)

C'est plus cher et je les trouves moins beaux aussi.


----------



## Pharmacos (28 Juin 2006)

Moi j'aime les deux......mais vu que j'ai un PB 12" j'aimerai beaucoup un blanc.....


----------



## Lullaby (28 Juin 2006)

Bonjour!
Simplement pour confirmer qu'en effet, Apple reprend les Macbooks touchés sans pb (et oui, je fais partie des malheureux). J'avais mon Macbook depuis une semaine, et oh, une tâche jaune commence à apparaître... (Numéro de série se terminant par 22 ou 23). J'appelle Apple, en leur expliquant le pb, la personne ne semblait pas au courant, mais a proposé de le remplacer sans que j'aie à donner d'explications. Je reçois le nouveau mardi, et TNT vient chercher l' "ancien" mercredi. Donc, si en effet certains ordinateurs sont défectueux, on ne peut pas en dire autant du SAV : Nickel.


----------



## Frodon (28 Juin 2006)

Lullaby a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour!
> Simplement pour confirmer qu'en effet, Apple reprend les Macbooks touchés sans pb (et oui, je fais partie des malheureux). J'avais mon Macbook depuis une semaine, et oh, une tâche jaune commence à apparaître... (Numéro de série se terminant par 22 ou 23). J'appelle Apple, en leur expliquant le pb, la personne ne semblait pas au courant, mais a proposé de le remplacer sans que j'aie à donner d'explications. Je reçois le nouveau mardi, et TNT vient chercher l' "ancien" mercredi. Donc, si en effet certains ordinateurs sont défectueux, on ne peut pas en dire autant du SAV : Nickel.



Comme tu as visiblement toujours l'ancien, pourrais tu me confirmer si ton numéro de série est 4H622 ou 4H623, c'est important parce que si c'est 4H623, a signifierai que tu es le premier cas répertorier qui montrerai que certains MacBook de la semaine 23 sont aussi touchés.

Merci par avance


----------



## GrInGoo (28 Juin 2006)

Frodon a dit:
			
		

> Comme tu as visiblement toujours l'ancien, pourrais tu me confirmer si ton numéro de série est 4H622 ou 4H623, c'est important parce que si c'est 4H623, a signifierai que tu es le premier cas répertorier qui montrerai que certains MacBook de la semaine 23 sont aussi touchés.
> 
> Merci par avance


 
Je suis un 4H623 et j'ai le problème, sur mon bouton de clique, j'hésite a appeler apple ...


----------



## Frodon (28 Juin 2006)

GrInGoo a dit:
			
		

> Je suis un 4H623 et j'ai le probl&#232;me, sur mon bouton de clique, j'h&#233;site a appeler apple ...


Il ne faut pas h&#233;siter, ne serait ce que pour le signaler. Plus de monde ayant ce prob appelera, mieux c'est.

Penser &#233;galement &#224; vous signaler au Webmaster de ce site: http://stainedbook.info/  (cf section The list)


----------



## McSly (28 Juin 2006)

Moi j'attends encore un peu de voir si ca se détériore. Mais je veux pas un nouveau, je veux qu'il me le répare! Vous croyez que c'est possible?


----------



## Frodon (28 Juin 2006)

McSly a dit:
			
		

> Moi j'attends encore un peu de voir si ca se détériore. Mais je veux pas un nouveau, je veux qu'il me le répare! Vous croyez que c'est possible?



Au dernières nouvelles oui


----------



## McSly (28 Juin 2006)

Frodon a dit:
			
		

> Au dernières nouvelles oui



OK car j'ai vraiment pas envie d'avoir un nouveau (qui dit nouveau dit nouveaux problèmes et tout réinstaller)


----------



## pepito (28 Juin 2006)

bonjour tout le monde j ai deja recu mon colis et c'est une serie 4H624 j espere que cette série n est pas impacté !! je vous tiens au courant


----------



## arthur74 (28 Juin 2006)

J'ai un Macbook depuis fin mai dont le N° de serie commence commance par 4H62 qui à donné quelques signes de jaunisse ... j'ai frotté les partie jaunissante avec de l'Alccol à 60 °, tout est redevenu parfaitement blanc ... 

cordialement,

Macarthur74


----------



## Frodon (28 Juin 2006)

arthur74 a dit:
			
		

> J'ai un Macbook depuis fin mai dont le N° de serie commence commance par 4H62 qui à donné quelques signes de jaunisse ... j'ai frotté les partie jaunissante avec de l'Alccol à 60 °, tout est redevenu parfaitement blanc ...



4H62[?] c'est quoi le chiffre juste après?


----------



## arthur74 (28 Juin 2006)

Frodon a dit:
			
		

> 4H62[?] c'est quoi le chiffre juste après?




4H62030L...


----------



## GrInGoo (28 Juin 2006)

arthur74 a dit:
			
		

> J'ai un Macbook depuis fin mai dont le N° de serie commence commance par 4H62 qui à donné quelques signes de jaunisse ... j'ai frotté les partie jaunissante avec de l'Alccol à 60 °, tout est redevenu parfaitement blanc ...
> 
> cordialement,
> 
> Macarthur74



je vais essayer .


----------



## StJohnPerse (28 Juin 2006)

Alcool a 60°c ?


----------



## arthur74 (28 Juin 2006)

StJohnPerse a dit:
			
		

> Alcool a 60°c ?



Oui ... sans problème !!!


----------



## StJohnPerse (28 Juin 2006)

Et ca n'enleve pas le blanc ? je sais la question est idiote mais ..


----------



## Frodon (28 Juin 2006)

Une petite information:

Une personne sur les forums de support d'Apple, indique que le plastique int&#233;rieur du nouveau MacBook qu'il a re&#231;u (en &#233;change de son precedent d&#233;fectueux) a une surface plus rugueuse que ces pr&#233;c&#233;dents o&#249; elle &#233;tait lisse. D'autres personnes ont corrobor&#233; ce fait.

Les personnes ayant constat&#233; ce plastique plus rugueu ont un MacBook de la semaine 24 ou plus... Apple aurait t'il chang&#233; le plastique utilis&#233; dans les MacBook r&#233;cemment produit? La question reste pos&#233;e.


----------



## StJohnPerse (28 Juin 2006)

et ca chauffe moins ?


----------



## Frodon (28 Juin 2006)

StJohnPerse a dit:
			
		

> et ca chauffe moins ?



Je ne penses pas que ca ait de rapport. Cette zone (la zone du trackpage et des reposes mains) n'a jamais été chaude sur les MacBook.


----------



## StJohnPerse (28 Juin 2006)

Merci si tu pouvais laisser le lien o&#249; tu as lu cela stp ca sera bien , merci


----------



## Frodon (28 Juin 2006)

StJohnPerse a dit:
			
		

> Merci si tu pouvais laisser le lien où tu as lu cela stp ca sera bien , merci



Oui ici: http://discussions.apple.com/thread.jspa?threadID=539354&tstart=0


----------



## fredintosh (28 Juin 2006)

Frodon a dit:
			
		

> Les personnes ayant constaté ce plastique rugueux ont un MacBook de la semaine 24 ou plus... Apple aurait t'il changé le plastique utilisé dans les MacBook récemment produit? La question reste posée.


J'ai un MacBook de la semaine 25, le plastique ne me paraît pas particulièrement rugueux, sans être totalement lisse non plus, mais peut-être l'est-il moins qu'avant...  
En tous cas, inspection quotidienne et pas encore de tâche, et je l'espère jamais.


----------



## StJohnPerse (28 Juin 2006)

Thanks


----------



## Frodon (28 Juin 2006)

Une confirmation qu'Apple remplace les parties plastiques d&#233;color&#233;s des MacBooks affect&#233;s:

http://appleinsider.com/article.php?id=1845


----------



## StJohnPerse (28 Juin 2006)

Frodon a dit:
			
		

> Une confirmation qu'Apple remplace les parties plastiques décolorés des MacBooks affectés:
> 
> http://appleinsider.com/article.php?id=1845



Oui mais les nouvelles " séries " sont faites avec ce nouveaux plastiques ?


----------



## tipo (29 Juin 2006)

je trouve le sav d'apple particulierement efficace,je ne connais pas bcp de marque qui puisse etre aussi reactive,sans broncher une seule fois sur un echange (voir plusieurs echanges ds certain cas) et ca c'est tres rassurant,n'est il pas?


----------



## Marvin_R (29 Juin 2006)

tipo a dit:
			
		

> je trouve le sav d'apple particulierement efficace,je ne connais pas bcp de marque qui puisse etre aussi reactive,sans broncher une seule fois sur un echange (voir plusieurs echanges ds certain cas) et ca c'est tres rassurant,n'est il pas?



C'est vrai, mais si tu as acheté ton MB depuis moins de 15 jours, tu peux le renvoyer sans motif et te faire rembourser si tu n'es pas satisfait. Donc ils savent bien que s'ils refusent de le remplacer, ils risquent de perdre le client. Pas folle la guèpe.

Mais c'est quand même agréable qu'ils ne fassent pas de difficulté, et acceptent plusieurs échanges pour la même personne.


----------



## oscarito (29 Juin 2006)

je viens de lrecevoir le "invisibleshield" des US.

Mais avant application il faut appliquer un coup de spray d'un produit livré avec sur le film, des deux cotés.

du coup dilemne, poser ce truc ou non ? :le produit en question risque d'etre peut etre agressif pour le plastique du macbook.

sinon, c'est livré en rouleau, et ca a l'air fragile et galère à poser.

Quelqu'un a t il déja eu une expérience de ce produit ?


----------



## chupastar (30 Juin 2006)

oscarito a dit:
			
		

> je viens de lrecevoir le "invisibleshield" des US.
> 
> Mais avant application il faut appliquer un coup de spray d'un produit livré avec sur le film, des deux cotés.
> 
> ...



Apparement ce produit est vraiment efficace, tu peux y aller après avant que ça se raye.
J'ai lu des tests pour l'iPod nano, le mec le trimbale dans ces poches avec ces clés sans problème. Tiens va voir là, une vidéo d'un mec qui montre comment on le pose sur un téléphone (je crois): http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1eDXaalNPAE&eurl=http://www.inanoblog.fr/


----------



## pepito (30 Juin 2006)

chupastar a dit:
			
		

> Apparement ce produit est vraiment efficace, tu peux y aller après avant que ça se raye.
> J'ai lu des tests pour l'iPod nano, le mec le trimbale dans ces poches avec ces clés sans problème. Tiens va voir là, une vidéo d'un mec qui montre comment on le pose sur un téléphone (je crois): http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1eDXaalNPAE&eurl=http%3A%2F%2Fwww%2Einanoblog%2Efr%2F




Moi je n ai pas de probleme pour l instant,semaine serie 24.
Mais j aimerais plus tard quand meme commander ce fameux produit pour la préventive apres mais 15jours d utilisations..

On peut le commander  qu'au etats unis???pas dispo en france?


----------



## arthur74 (30 Juin 2006)

Il à 2 jours, j'ai supprimer le début de jaunissement de mon Macbook ... avec de l'alcool à 60 °.

Apparemment ma découverte n'intéresse personne ... vous préférez envoyer vos Macbook en SAV. c'est dommage ....


----------



## Frodon (30 Juin 2006)

arthur74 a dit:
			
		

> Il &#224; 2 jours, j'ai supprimer le d&#233;but de jaunissement de mon Macbook ... avec de l'alcool &#224; 60 °.
> 
> Apparemment ma d&#233;couverte n'int&#233;resse personne ... vous pr&#233;f&#233;rez envoyer vos Macbook en SAV. c'est dommage ....



Ca signifie juste que ton MacBook n'a pas le vrai probl&#232;me de d&#233;coloration. Dans le cas de ceux qui sont vraiment touch&#233; par ce probl&#232;me, les t&#226;ches ne partent pas, m&#234;me avec de l'alcool 60 ou 90°, des tas d'utilisateurs ont essay&#233; tous les produits de nettoyage possible et imaginable, y compris l'alcool &#224; 60° et 90°, sans succ&#232;s.

Mais effectivement avant de conclure que vous &#234;tes atteint, essayez avant de supprimer les t&#226;ches, d'abord avec un chiffon mouill&#233; avec de l'eau chaude et l&#233;g&#232;rement savonneuse, et si ca ne part pas essayez l'alcool &#224; 60°, et si ca ne part pas c'est que vous avez le soucis en question.


----------



## arthur74 (1 Juillet 2006)

Frodon a dit:
			
		

> Ca signifie juste que ton MacBook n'a pas le vrai probl&#232;me de d&#233;coloration. Dans le cas de ceux qui sont vraiment touch&#233; par ce probl&#232;me, les t&#226;ches ne partent pas, m&#234;me avec de l'alcool 60 ou 90°, des tas d'utilisateurs ont essay&#233; tous les produits de nettoyage possible et imaginable, y compris l'alcool &#224; 60° et 90°, sans succ&#232;s.
> 
> Mais effectivement avant de conclure que vous &#234;tes atteint, essayez avant de supprimer les t&#226;ches, d'abord avec un chiffon mouill&#233; avec de l'eau chaude et l&#233;g&#232;rement savonneuse, et si ca ne part pas essayez l'alcool &#224; 60°, et si ca ne part pas c'est que vous avez le soucis en question.




Il y aurait diff&#233;rent probl&#232;me de d&#233;coloration ?

Comment sais tu que des tas d'utilisateur ont essay&#233; tous les produits de nettoyage possible et imaginable, y compris l'alcool &#224; 60° et 90°, sans succ&#232;s.

quels sont tes sources ?


----------



## Frodon (1 Juillet 2006)

arthur74 a dit:
			
		

> Il y aurait diff&#233;rent probl&#232;me de d&#233;coloration ?



Non, il y a la salissure normal due &#224; l'usage et qui peut se nettoyer (ton cas), et le probl&#232;me de d&#233;coloration qui lui ne peut pas se nettoyer quelque soit le produit utilis&#233;.



> Comment sais tu que des tas d'utilisateur ont essay&#233; tous les produits de nettoyage possible et imaginable, y compris l'alcool &#224; 60° et 90°, sans succ&#232;s.



Parce qu'ils ont t&#233;moigner sur les forums de support d'Apple, entre autres. Ca fait un baille que ce probl&#232;me a &#233;t&#233; soulev&#233;, et depuis tous ce temps des gens ont fait conna&#238;tre ce probl&#232;me et ce qu'ils ont essay&#233; de faire pour le r&#233;soudre (sans succ&#232;s).

Un r&#233;sum&#233; de ce qui a &#233;t&#233; essay&#233; est sur le site http://stainedbook.info/, premi&#232;re page. Je cite:

&#8226;    Soap & Water - no improvement
&#8226;    Nail Polish Remover (NON-ACETONE)
Some users report improvement and lightening and/or removal of stains
&#8226;    Nail Polish Remover (Acetone) DO NOT ATTEMPT an unfortunate few users have tried using acetone based products to remove the stains to catastrophic results, creating severe damage to the macbook surface plastics!
&#8226;    Mr. Clean Magic Eraser - Mixed reports, some users report success others report no difference - YMMV
&#8226;    Ethanol based products - no improvement
&#8226;    *Alcohol based products - no improvement*
&#8226;    Hydrogen Peroxide - no improvement
&#8226;    Windex - no improvement
&#8226;    iKlean - no improvement


----------



## Marvin_R (1 Juillet 2006)

Frodon a dit:
			
		

> Un résumé de ce qui a été essayé est sur le site http://stainedbook.info/, première page.



Mince, une semaine 23 et une 24 sont apparues dans la liste... Bon, attendons un peu pour voir si d'autres unités de ces séries sont touchées, ou s'il s'agit de problème isolés.

J'ai une semaine 23, et depuis plus de 2 semaines que je l'ai, je n'ai pas vu apparaître de décoloration, et pourtant je m'en sers très régulièrement. Wait and see...


----------



## YDKJPhilly (1 Juillet 2006)

+1, je m'en sers très très régulièrement (4H623) depuis 2 semaines et aucune tache n'apparait. Par ailleurs, je croyais que les semaines 24 et + avaient un nouveau plastique  
Croisons les doigts...


----------



## Frodon (1 Juillet 2006)

YDKJPhilly a dit:
			
		

> +1, je m'en sers très très régulièrement (4H623) depuis 2 semaines et aucune tache n'apparait. Par ailleurs, je croyais que les semaines 24 et + avaient un nouveau plastique
> Croisons les doigts...



Apparement ca serait les semaines 25 et plus... Mais à confirmer


----------



## pascalformac (1 Juillet 2006)

selon Macworld ( UK)
 Apple commence &#224; bouger





> In a statement, Apple said: "Apple is aware of this input and is looking into it. If a customer has any technical issues, they should contact AppleCare.


----------



## iBapt (1 Juillet 2006)

C'est bizarre tout ça,
le mien est de la semaine 18, et je note rien pour l'instant.
Aucun problème de décoloration ni autres problèmes(Tant mieux )
Ça a lair aléatoire quand même, non ?


----------



## McSly (1 Juillet 2006)

iBapt a dit:
			
		

> C'est bizarre tout ça,
> le mien est de la semaine 18, et je note rien pour l'instant.
> Aucun problème de décoloration ni autres problèmes(Tant mieux )
> Ça a lair aléatoire quand même, non ?



Moi semaine 20... j'avais des débuts de tâches, mais rien de bien visible... malgré mon utilisation intensive et mes mains transpirantes, ca ne s'empire pas. Je croise les doigts:rateau:


----------



## Frodon (1 Juillet 2006)

*C'est OFFICIEL: Apple enqu&#234;te sur le probl&#232;me!!!*


*IMPORTANT:* Apple demande que toute personne touch&#233; par le probl&#232;me contacte le support d'Apple, car ils ont besoin de recueillir le maximum d'informations sur le probl&#232;me.
Donc m&#234;me si vos t&#226;ches de d&#233;coloration sont faibles et que cela ne vous d&#233;range pas encore, contactez le support d'Apple.

Je rappelle le num&#233;ro du support d'Apple:

- Pour la France: 0825 888 024
- Pour la Belgique francophone: 070 700 773
- Pour la Belgique flamande: 070 700 772
- Pour la Suisse francophone: 0848 000 132
- Pour la Suisse germanophone: 0848 000 132

Source: http://www.macworld.co.uk/news/index.cfm?home&NewsID=15119


----------



## pascalformac (1 Juillet 2006)

frodon
tu as pris la m&#234;me source pour l'info que j"'ai  donn&#233;e plus t&#244;t
mais je l'interpr&#234;te pas - pas encore- comme toi.
Prudence

Pas de trace de  communiqu&#233; " officiel" Apple

Disons que les  pr&#233;somptions d'action possible sont plus fortes
mais d&#233;sol&#233;, sans vrai communiqu&#233;, pour moi ce n'est pas encore officiel 

c'est une reprise d'article qui donne une info inverifiable pour le moment
 ( d'o&#249; mes pr&#233;cautions)


----------



## Frodon (2 Juillet 2006)

pascalformac a dit:
			
		

> frodon
> tu as pris la m&#234;me source pour l'info que j"'ai  donn&#233;e plus t&#244;t
> mais je l'interpr&#234;te pas - pas encore- comme toi.
> Prudence
> ...



J'ai pas dit qu'il y avait un "communiqu&#233;" officiel. Il n'y a pas besoin d'un communiqu&#233; pour que quelque chose soit officiel. Il suffit qu'un "porte-parole" employ&#233; de l'entreprise fasse une d&#233;claration au nom de l'entreprise. Or c'est le cas ici.

Donc, j'ai dit que c'&#233;tait officiel parce que:

1) MacWorld, apr&#232;s Apple eux m&#234;me, c'est une des sources les plus s&#233;rieuses possible

2) MacWorld a d&#233;clar&#233;:



> *In a statement, Apple said*:
> Apple is aware of this input and is looking into it. If a customer has any technical issues, they should contact AppleCare.



S'ils ont dit: "in a statement, Apple said", c'est qu'ils ont &#233;t&#233; en contact direct avec un ou plusieurs employ&#233;s d'Apple qui a &#233;t&#233; mandat&#233; par Apple pour leur r&#233;pondre au nom d'Apple, et donc c'est bel et bien la position officielle d'Apple sur la question.

3) Si le(s) employ&#233;(s) d'Apple a/ont menti, en d&#233;clarant quelque chose au nom d'Apple tout entier qui plus est, il(s) a/ont alors perdu son/leur Job...

4) Si MacWorld a menti sur le fait qu'Apple aurait d&#233;clar&#233; cela, alors m&#234;me qu'ils sont partenaire d'Apple pour les MacWorld Expo entre autres, ils sont bien dans la merde... Sans compter leur cr&#233;dibilit&#233; qui en prendrait un coup alors m&#234;me qu'ils sont sens&#233; &#234;tre un des journaux le plus s&#233;rieux du monde Mac.

=> Donc, si MacWord dit qu'Apple leur a d&#233;clar&#233; cela, c'est qu'Apple l'a effectivement d&#233;clar&#233; et c'est donc effectivement la position officielle d'Apple sur la question

Au vu de tous cela, je maintiens donc le terme "officiel" dans mon pr&#233;c&#233;dent post. 
Car &#234;tre prudent c'est justifi&#233; lorsque la source est douteuse et/ou que la source de l'information v&#233;hicul&#233;e est douteuse. Or ici la source, MacWorld, est on ne peut plus s&#233;rieuse et la source de l'information v&#233;hicul&#233;e par MacWorld n'est autre qu'Apple.


----------



## StJohnPerse (2 Juillet 2006)

Aucune d&#233;coloration ou autre sur le MacBook Black ?


----------



## Frodon (2 Juillet 2006)

StJohnPerse a dit:
			
		

> Aucune décoloration ou autre sur le MacBook Black ?



Non aucune


----------



## pascalformac (2 Juillet 2006)

Je ne suis pas d'accord avec les conclusions de ton analyse.
En terme de communication d'entreprise , ce qu'indique Macworld c'est un classique. Ce n'est ni officiel ni &#233;bouriffant et ca temporise.
( Apr&#232;s tout , ces contacts -non nomm&#233;s- ne font rien d'autres qu'indiquer "z'avez un probl&#232;me , contactez le SAV" ce qui est comme pas dire grand chose de nouveau )

Ceci dit je comprends qu'officiellement Apple marche encore sur des oeufs.
Ensuite il y aura peut &#234;tre mise en place d'une politique d'&#233;change syst&#233;matique ou de "rappel de machnes d&#233;fectueuses" ( en toute discr&#233;tion, en douceur,  ou au contraire en fanfare).

L'important, pour les macusers,  c'est que les acheteurs avec ce probl&#232;me  puissent avoir une machine sans d&#233;fauts de fabrication. C'est leur droit.


----------



## Frodon (2 Juillet 2006)

pascalformac a dit:
			
		

> Je ne suis pas d'accord avec les conclusions de ton analyse.
> En terme de communication d'entreprise , ce qu'indique Macworld c'est un classique. Ce n'est ni officiel ni &#233;bouriffant et ca temporise.



On est pas d'accord sur le sens d'officiel, c'est tout. Je consid&#232;re que c'est officiel lorsque la source de l'information est l'entreprise elle m&#234;me, ici Apple, peu importe la fa&#231;on dont elle a choisit de communiquer l'information (pas besoin que cela soit par un communiqu&#233, cela inclut donc un repr&#233;sentant de l'entreprise parlant au nom de l'entreprise &#224; un journaliste (cas de MacWorld), &#233;videment &#224; condition dans ce cas que le journal qui retransmet l'information soit s&#233;rieux, ce qui est le cas de MacWorld qui est on ne peut plus s&#233;rieux.
Toi tu consid&#232;re que c'est officiel que s'il y a communiqu&#233;. C'est certe tr&#232;s prudent, mais peut &#234;tre un petit peu trop, non?

Chacun sa fa&#231;on de voir les choses, mais selon ma fa&#231;on de voir je maintiens le "officiel".

Je comprendrais ta (sur-?)prudence s'il s'agissait d'un sujet d&#233;licat pour lequel il vaudrait mieux que cela soit faux. Mais ici m&#234;me si c'&#233;tait faux (et je suis certain que ca ne l'est pas), y'a rien a perdre de le consid&#233;rer comme argent comptant (au contraire) et de prendre cette information comme la position officielle d'Apple sur la question.



> ( Apr&#232;s tout , ces contacts -non nomm&#233;s- ne font rien d'autres qu'indiquer "z'avez un probl&#232;me , contactez le SAV" ce qui est comme pas dire grand chose de nouveau )



Euh c'est un peu r&#233;ducteur de dire que le repr&#233;sentant d'Apple n'a dit que "z'avez un probl&#232;me, contacter le SAV".
C'est oublier l'information la plus importante: "Apple is aware of this input and is looking into it", qui veut dire: "Apple est conscient de cela et enqu&#234;te dessus".



> Ceci dit je comprends qu'officiellement Apple marche encore sur des oeufs.
> Ensuite il y aura peut &#234;tre mise en place d'une politique d'&#233;change syst&#233;matique ou de "rappel de machnes d&#233;fectueuses" ( en toute discr&#233;tion, en douceur,  ou au contraire en fanfare).



Comme je l'ai dit, Apple n'a jamais fait de communiqu&#233; sur une enqu&#234;te en cours, donc faut pas s'attendre &#224; ce qu'il y en ai un. Y'aura rien avant que l'enqu&#234;te aboutisse. En attendant ils communiqueront par journalistes interpos&#233;s, via le support t&#233;l&#233;phonique, via les Mac genius des AppleStores...etc., comme d'habitude.



> L'important, pour les macusers,  c'est que les acheteurs avec ce probl&#232;me  puissent avoir une machine sans d&#233;fauts de fabrication. C'est leur droit.



Et pour cela plus y'aura de personnes touch&#233;s par le probl&#232;me qui le signaleront au support d'Apple, mieux ca sera.


----------



## Frodon (2 Juillet 2006)

EDIT: D&#233;plac&#233; pour des raisons de lisibilit&#233;.


----------



## pascalformac (2 Juillet 2006)

Sans se prendre le chou
Il y a comme un petit malentendu ( mineur)
La communication d'entreprise je connais bien ( ca a &#233;t&#233; mon m&#233;tier), et il y a divers canaux remplis de nuances suvant l'objectif vis&#233; :  depuis rumeurs ( t&#233;l&#233;guid&#233;es ou non ) vraies/fausses fuites , commentaires officieux ( anonymes ou off record) jusqu'au communiqu&#233; de services et communiqu&#233; de presse.


Quand je dis _pas officiel_ , ce n'est pas n&#233;cessairement un communiqu&#233; de presse sign&#233; du chef de com .
Mais il est d'usage de ne pas voir comme officiel ce qui est ici un statement inv&#233;rifiable , certes venant d'une source souvent fiable mais statement inv&#233;rifiable.

Il s'agit pour l'instant de la restranscription d'un  commentaire anonyme  pr&#233;sent&#233; comme venant d'Apple. 
Il est  probable qu'il s'agisse d'une conversation priv&#233;e entre quelqu'un de macworld et quelqu'un d'Apple. Encore qu'on en sache rien. 
Et...c'est tout.

Le bon sens  est de penser que effectivement Apple bosse et enqu&#234;te.C'est l'int&#233;r&#234;t de tous

Pour le reste , sur le fond, on est d'accord


----------



## Frodon (2 Juillet 2006)

@pascalformac
J'ai choisi de prendre la parole de MacWorld pour argent comptant parce que je consid&#232;re cette source quasiment aussi fiable qu'Apple elle m&#234;me. C'est mon choix, et je l'assume.

P.S: Pourrait on arreter ici cette discussion, ca n'est pas bon pour la lisibilit&#233; du thread


----------



## Frodon (2 Juillet 2006)

*UPDATE*: 

Un utilisateur confirme qu'Apple enqu&#234;te bien sur la question, apr&#232;s s'&#234;tre inform&#233; aupr&#232;s d'un AppleStore officiel d'Apple (les fameux store qu'on a toujours pas en France), je cite:



> *gabeB sur les forums de suppor d'Apple, le 30 Juin 2006*:
> I just got back from the Apple store here in Burlingame, CA. *The Mac genius there said* that Apple is aware of the discoloration and is currently investigating the issue.



En fran&#231;ais:



Traduction fran&#231 a dit:


> Je reviens tout juste de l'Apple Store de Burlingame, CA. Le Mac genius &#224; qui j'ai parl&#233; a dit que Apple est au courant de la d&#233;coloration et enqu&#234;te actuellement sur ce probl&#232;me



Source: http://discussions.apple.com/thread.jspa?threadID=542659&tstart=0

Une autre confirmation de CNET:



			
				article de CNET transmettant les dires de Teresa Weaver pr&#233;sent&#233; comme porte-parole d'Apple. a dit:
			
		

> Apple spokeswoman Teresa Weaver said the company is aware of the customer complaints and is looking into them. She added that those customers with "technical issues" should contact AppleCare.



En fran&#231;ais:



Traduction fran&#231 a dit:


> La porte-parole d'Apple, Teresa Weaver, a d&#233;clar&#233; que l'entreprise est au courant des plaintes des clients et enqu&#234;te sur celles-ci. Elle a ajout&#233; que les clients ayant des "probl&#232;mes techniques" devraient appeler AppleCare.



Source: http://news.com.com/Some+MacBooks+have+premature+age+spots/2100-1044_3-6090279.html?tag=nefd.top


----------



## pascalformac (2 Juillet 2006)

Frodon a dit:
			
		

> @pascalformac
> J'ai choisi de prendre la parole de MacWorld pour argent comptant parce que je consid&#232;re cette source quasiment aussi fiable qu'Apple elle m&#234;me. C'est mon choix, et je l'assume.
> 
> P.S: Pourrait on arreter ici cette discussion, ca n'est pas bon pour la lisibilit&#233; du thread


Mais il est archi clair ton choix , c'est un des choix .
Je n'ai pas les m&#234;mes conclusions fermes  sur les 2 lignes d'un site, c'est tout.

Et un autre son de cloche n'entame en rien la lisibilit&#233; de ce fil; je dirai m&#234;me le contraire  , c'est un autre &#233;clairage sur cette question au sujet de laquelle Apple laisse un peu les gens dans un inconfortable brouillard.

Et encore une fois l'important est que les choses &#233;voluent pour les macusers l&#233;s&#233;s. 
Ils  ont achet&#233; un produit , il est dans leur droit d'&#234;tre certains qu'un fournisseur corrigera les d&#233;fauts de celui ci.


----------



## Frodon (2 Juillet 2006)

pascalformac a dit:
			
		

> Et un autre son de cloche n'entame en rien la lisibilité de ce fil



C'est pas ce que je voulais dire, c'est que ca commence à faire un débat, alors que ce n'est pas le but de ce thread.


----------



## pascalformac (2 Juillet 2006)

ce n'est pas le but mais  l'attitude Apple c'est un des &#233;l&#233;ments central.

je rappelle que au d&#233;but de l'apparition Apple a NI&#201; et a mis toute la causalit&#233; sur  un usage eronn&#233; par l'utilisateur ( maibns sales etc)

Mantenant, devant l'ampleur et analyse  il y a un progr&#232;s

et je viens de voir sur divers sites qu'l semblerait qu'Apple aie inform&#233; en interne  les unit&#233;s de support  pour activer le traitement de ce probl&#232;me
( via Applecare  selon les cas  &#233;change standard ou remplacement de  la coque seule )


----------



## Frodon (2 Juillet 2006)

pascalformac a dit:
			
		

> et je viens de voir sur divers sites qu'l semblerait qu'Apple aie informé en interne les unités de support pour activer le traitement de ce problème
> ( via Applecare selon les cas échange standard ou remplacement de la coque seule )


 
Oui c'est effectivement ce que j'ai vu aussi (cf UPDATE quelques posts avant).


----------



## pacis (2 Juillet 2006)

Alors là, je pousse un gros coup de gueule. 

Je parle aux noms de tous ceux qui avaient acheté des ibook G4 ( aussi cher que ces macbooks ), et qui se retrouvent maintenant avec des ibooks qui freezent . Apple refuse d'en entendre parler. 

Alors vos problèmes de décolorations ....

Voilà, c'est tout, si un modo souhaite faire le ménage , qu'il ne se gène pas.
J'aurai poussé ma gueulante du week-end ( ça fait du bien )

PS : Apple n'a pas encore communiqué , ni dans la presse officiel Apple, ni dans le Support.  . Mais j'espère qu'il va le faire ...


----------



## YDKJPhilly (2 Juillet 2006)

Frodon a dit:
			
		

> Apparement ca serait les semaines 25 et plus... Mais à confirmer



Et paf un 4H625 touché  en à peine 5 jours... On ne s'en sortira pas :/ Perso, j'ai une petite tache jaune en arc de cercle au dessus du F6, un endroit ou je ne pose jamais le doigt. Elle résiste à tous les traitements (Alcool 60/90, Gomme Magique, Eher...). A coté de ça, la machine tourne bien, pas de rémanence trop poussée, pas de coque qui grince ou mal fixée, je sais pas ce que je fais sachant que je suis encore dans les 14j. Je pense que le mieux est d'attendre et ils ne me changeront que la coque externe si d'autres taches apparaissent...


----------



## fredintosh (2 Juillet 2006)

YDKJPhilly a dit:
			
		

> Et paf un 4H625 touché  en à peine 5 jours... On ne s'en sortira pas :/ Perso, j'ai une petite tache jaune en arc de cercle au dessus du F6, un endroit ou je ne pose jamais le doigt.


Ca alors... 
Vu que la coque est collée, se pourrait-il qu'il y ait une sorte de réaction chimique à retardement entre la colle et la coque ? Peut-être un excès de colle qui imprègnerait la coque, la chaleur ou la pression du poignet aidant ?  

Personnellement, j'ai beau scruter le mien (semaine 25, reçu il y a bientôt 2 semaines), je ne vois aucune trace suspecte.


----------



## YDKJPhilly (2 Juillet 2006)

fredintosh a dit:
			
		

> Ca alors...
> Vu que la coque est collée, se pourrait-il qu'il y ait une sorte de réaction chimique à retardement entre la colle et la coque ? Peut-être un excès de colle qui imprègnerait la coque, la chaleur ou la pression du poignet aidant ?
> 
> Personnellement, j'ai beau scruter le mien (semaine 25, reçu il y a bientôt 2 semaines), je ne vois aucune trace suspecte.



Le mien c'est un semaine 23. Pour celui de la semaine 25, c'est sur le site stainedbook.info que je l'ai vu... Le pire, c'est qu'elle est apparu presque d'un coup, heureusement que je suis précautionneux sinon je penserai que ca vient de moi...


----------



## Frodon (2 Juillet 2006)

YDKJPhilly a dit:
			
		

> Pour celui de la semaine 25, c'est sur le site stainedbook.info que je l'ai vu...



Je me demande si y'en aurait pas certains qui prennent de la salissure pour le probl&#232;me de d&#233;coloration mais n'ont m&#234;me pas essay&#233; de nettoyer puisque pensant que c'&#233;tait le prob de d&#233;coloration et que dans le cas de ce dernier c'est pas nettoyable, ils se sont dit que c'&#233;tait m&#234;me pas la peine d'essayer...

Enfin cela dit, l'avenir nous le dira... De toute Apple les prend en charge en SAV, donc pas de soucis.


----------



## chupastar (2 Juillet 2006)

fredintosh a dit:
			
		

> Ca alors...
> Vu que la coque est collée, se pourrait-il qu'il y ait une sorte de réaction chimique à retardement entre la colle et la coque ? Peut-être un excès de colle qui imprègnerait la coque, la chaleur ou la pression du poignet aidant ?
> 
> Personnellement, j'ai beau scruter le mien (semaine 25, reçu il y a bientôt 2 semaines), je ne vois aucune trace suspecte.



Je ne crois pas que la coque soit collé, elle est clipsé (voir un de mes post où je donne un lien vers des images de désassemblage du MacBook, c'est clipsé, pas collé).


----------



## gondawa (3 Juillet 2006)

pascalformac a dit:
			
		

> Mais il est archi clair ton choix , c'est un des choix .
> Je n'ai pas les mêmes conclusions fermes sur les 2 lignes d'un site, c'est tout.
> 
> Et un autre son de cloche n'entame en rien la lisibilité de ce fil; je dirai même le contraire , c'est un autre éclairage sur cette question au sujet de laquelle Apple laisse un peu les gens dans un inconfortable brouillard.
> ...


 
pkoi tu ne téléphonerai pas a Apple? a un centre etc  pour vérifier ... Y a pas qu'internet dans la vie


----------



## fredintosh (3 Juillet 2006)

D'apr&#232;s PC impact, Apple reconna&#238;t la d&#233;coloration de ses MacBook blancs.

Un point int&#233;ressant &#224; souligner, en esp&#233;rant que ce soit av&#233;r&#233; :


> Cette d&#233;coloration ne touche que certains des premiers Macbook, tous les mod&#232;les actuellement construits semblent bien avoir chang&#233; de plastiques, selon Apple.


----------



## kennymac (3 Juillet 2006)

chupastar a dit:
			
		

> Je ne crois pas que la coque soit collé, elle est clipsé (voir un de mes post où je donne un lien vers des images de désassemblage du MacBook, c'est clipsé, pas collé).



La coque en plastique est bien collée... mais pas au MAcBook lui même mais à une plaque en métal qui contient aussi le clavier.
Je trouve plausible l'hypothèse de la réaction chimique avec cette colle !


----------



## fredintosh (3 Juillet 2006)

Bon, j'ai retrouv&#233; le lien donn&#233; par chupastar.

Malheureusement, on ne voit pas tr&#232;s bien l'envers de la coque, mais pour qu'elle soit rigide, le plastique ne doit pas suffire, il y a certainement effectivement du m&#233;tal coll&#233; en dessous...


----------



## kennymac (3 Juillet 2006)

On voit mieux sur cette photo : 





(source : iFixit)


----------



## fredintosh (3 Juillet 2006)

kennymac a dit:
			
		

> On voit mieux sur cette photo :


 
En effet !  

[Hors-sujet :rose: ]
D'ailleurs, c'est là où l'on se rend compte à quel point le superdrive et la batterie prennent de la place dans le MacBook. Sans cela, on aurait un super ultra-portable...
[/Hors-sujet :rose: ]


----------



## chupastar (3 Juillet 2006)

kennymac a dit:
			
		

> La coque en plastique est bien collée... mais pas au MAcBook lui même mais à une plaque en métal qui contient aussi le clavier.
> Je trouve plausible l'hypothèse de la réaction chimique avec cette colle !



Effectivement oui... J'avais pas vu sur les petites images...


----------



## Eul Mulot (10 Juillet 2006)

Désolé de retourner le couteau dans la plaie ( encore je pourrai y ajouter du gros sel :S ), mais est ce que de nouveaux cas sur des autres semaines de productions sont apparus ? Y a t il un réel changement de fabrication mis en oeuvre par Apple ?

Eul Mulot qui se tourne plus vers le macbook depuis les conseils avisés des gens de Macgé ! :rose:


----------



## lifenight (12 Juillet 2006)

J'avais téléphoné chez apple mardi passé, ils ont ouvert un dossier et ils m'ont posé quelques questions pour savoir si je mettais des produits cosmétiques sur mes mains, ils m'ont dit que je devais introduire ma machine dans un sav en belgique, j'ai téléphoné chez cami à bruxelles et ils m'ont dit que les gars du sav d'apple au téléphone sont payé 5 dollars de l'heure et qu'ils n'y connaissaient rien, j'ai dit au gars que je me fichais de ça, que je voulais qu'il soit pris en garantie, il me dit alors que s'il devait le prendre il devrait le renvoyer chez eux parce qu'ils n'ont pas eu écho du problème 

J'ai téléphoné ensuite à dilbeek et ils ont pris en charge le problème de décoloration, ils ont commandé une coque hier et tout devrait rentrer dans l'ordre, c'est fou comme ca peut changer d'un point de réparation à l'autre :mouais:


----------



## Eul Mulot (12 Juillet 2006)

Okay, j'espère que tu n'auras plus de problemes avec ta nouvelle coque !
Donc sur les "anciens" modèles ils remplacent les coques, mais au niveau des modèles qui sont fabriqués depuis ?!


----------



## fredintosh (12 Juillet 2006)

3&#232;me semaine compl&#232;te avec le MacBook blanc (fabriqu&#233; en semaine 25) et toujours pas le moindre signe de d&#233;coloration.


----------



## iBapt (12 Juillet 2006)

fredintosh a dit:
			
		

> 3ème semaine complète avec le MacBook blanc (fabriqué en semaine 25) et toujours pas le moindre signe de décoloration.


Moi non plus, rien du tout  (semaine 18)

Excellente ta signature : "   Get a Mac en français...   "

Vraiment excellent


----------



## Eul Mulot (12 Juillet 2006)

fredintosh a dit:
			
		

> 3ème semaine complète avec le MacBook blanc (fabriqué en semaine 25) et toujours pas le moindre signe de décoloration.



Oki ! As-tu commandé ton macbook avec l'offre bnp ou de facon "normale" ? Je cherche à savoir si les macbook de l'offre bnp sont issu d'un éventuel stock !


----------



## fredintosh (12 Juillet 2006)

Eul Mulot a dit:
			
		

> Oki ! As-tu commandé ton macbook avec l'offre bnp ou de facon "normale" ? Je cherche à savoir si les macbook de l'offre bnp sont issu d'un éventuel stock !


Façon normale, en ligne via l'Apple Store.


----------



## Solthi (12 Juillet 2006)

Dans mon cas, macbook de la 23ieme semaine, j'ai pas le problème de décoloration pour le moment mais en comparant avec d'autres macbooks dont celui de mon amie, j'ai pu remarquer que le mien avait un trackpad lisse et le reste de la coque un peu plus rugueuse...

Vous en pensez quoi? avez vous déjà entendu des cas similaires?


----------



## Anonyme (12 Juillet 2006)

Et moi qui me croyais épargné ....

Semaine 22 avec numéro de série 4h6228.....


Magnifique petite auréole qui commence sous le poignet droit et sur le bouton de la souris ou je clique naturellement ...
J'attend encore quelques jours pour voir si la tache grandit ou pas et je le renvoie en échange standard ...

J'ai les boules


----------



## GrInGoo (12 Juillet 2006)

Moi j'ai un peu nettoyer ma tache sur le clic de souris, avec de 'lalocool et ca va mieux, bon, il y a juste ca ,n donc je laisse comme c'est


----------



## Anonyme (12 Juillet 2006)

Yams Kasix a dit:
			
		

> Et moi qui me croyais épargné ....
> 
> Semaine 22 avec numéro de série 4h6228.....
> 
> ...



Au fait j'ai essayé l'éponge magique ... rien a faire
Faut que j'essaye l'alcool a 60° que je n'ai pas et je le renvoie


----------



## Eul Mulot (12 Juillet 2006)

Ouaip apparament ca marcherai l'alcool dans certains cas, j'espère pour toi !

Sinon vous savez si sur les chaines de montage le coque qu'il mettent est celle qui est utilisée lors des retours SAV  ?


----------



## iBapt (12 Juillet 2006)

Je nettoie mon macbook depuis le début avec un chiffon microfibre légèrement humide et je n'ai aucun problème (fabriqué la semaine 18!)  
Très bonne bécane, j'attends juste de renflouer les comptes pour mettre 2go de mémoire vive et ce sera parfait


----------



## lifenight (14 Juillet 2006)

Ils n'ont pas encore reçu la coque, c'est assez embêtant, j'espère que ca ne mettra pas deux semaines, il me manque, mon macbook


----------



## Frizou (20 Juillet 2006)

Mon macbook est de la semaine 25.
3 semaines d'utilisation et une tache jaunatre commence à apparaitre sur le bouton du trackpad. Savez-vous si celui-ci est compris dans la "coque" ?


----------



## chupastar (20 Juillet 2006)

Frizou a dit:
			
		

> Mon macbook est de la semaine 25.
> 3 semaines d'utilisation et une tache jaunatre commence à apparaitre sur le bouton du trackpad. Savez-vous si celui-ci est compris dans la "coque" ?



Oui.

Au passage le mien est de la semaine 24, ça fait plus de trois semaines que je l'ai et il n'a pas une seule tache...


----------



## Pharmacos (20 Juillet 2006)

On en est a quel semaine la ???? silvouplé ?

Et justement y a t il encore des problemes avec les macbook de cette semaine la ??


----------



## chupastar (20 Juillet 2006)

Pharmacos a dit:
			
		

> On en est a quel semaine la ???? silvouplé ?
> 
> Et justement y a t il encore des problemes avec les macbook de cette semaine la ??



On parle ici de la semaine de fabrication des MacBook, pas forcément la même semaine que celle où tu achètes ton ordinateur. Mais en tout cas je ne pense pas qu'il y ait encore des problèmes de décoloration avec les modèles qui sont expédiés actuellement.


----------



## Pharmacos (20 Juillet 2006)

Oui je parlais de la semaine "la" celle ou on en était de la fabrication
Mais si ils n'y a plus de problème avec ceux expédiés maintenant ca peut devenir intéressant tout ca  
Maâârci


----------



## chupastar (20 Juillet 2006)

Apple &#224; dit qu'ils connaissaient le probl&#232;me il y a plusieurs semaines de &#231;a. Je pense donc qu'ils ont chang&#233; leur coque entre temps, le contraire serait &#233;tonnant.


----------



## Frodon (23 Juillet 2006)

Ca y est, Apple a confirmé la reconnaissance du problème par un article dans la Knowledge Base le concernant: http://docs.info.apple.com/article.html?artnum=304058

Article très succincts, qui dit en un mot: APPELEZ LE SAV!!!


----------



## Pharmacos (23 Juillet 2006)

Et toi frodon c'est pour quand que tu te relances dans l'aventure macbook ?


----------



## Frodon (23 Juillet 2006)

Pharmacos a dit:
			
		

> Et toi frodon c'est pour quand que tu te relances dans l'aventure macbook ?



Apr&#232;s mon d&#233;m&#233;nagement et apr&#232;s avoir trouv&#233; un job l&#224; bas bien s&#251;r. Donc &#224; priori au plus t&#244;t septembre.


----------



## StJohnPerse (23 Juillet 2006)

Ah bon, tu comptes acheter un  MacBook ?


----------



## Frodon (23 Juillet 2006)

StJohnPerse a dit:
			
		

> Ah bon, tu comptes acheter un  MacBook ?



Euh je croyais que tu avais suivi mon histoire??? 

J'avais achet&#233; un MacBook d&#233;but Juin, mais suite au d&#233;but d'apparition de la d&#233;coloration, je l'ai rendu (car j'&#233;tais dans mes 15 jours suivant l'achat et &#224; cette &#233;poque Apple niait le prob et le consid&#233;rait comme "cosm&#233;tique", j'ai pas voulu prendre le risque qu'il ne soit pas pris en SAV).

Mais en dehors de ce petit probl&#232;me, qui maintenant semble r&#233;solu, le MacBook m'a vraiment emball&#233;, et c'est pourquoi j'ai toujours voulu en racheter un, une fois le probl&#232;me r&#233;solu, et vu que je d&#233;m&#233;nage en Ao&#251;t &#224; l'&#233;tranger (Espagne), je vais &#233;galement attendre d'&#234;tre install&#233; l&#224; bas et d'avoir retrouv&#233; un boulot car cela sera plus simple et pratique pour moi de l'acheter l&#224; bas.


----------



## StJohnPerse (23 Juillet 2006)

Si je l'avais suivi mais je ne pensai pas que tu allais t'en racheter un autre vu tes posts sur le MacBook


----------



## chupastar (29 Juillet 2006)

Bon voil&#224;, il aura fallu un peu plus d'un mois pour le miens pour qu'il donne ces premiers signes de d&#233;coloration. Le plastique commence &#224; devenir ros&#233; sur les bords gauche et inf&#233;rieur droit. Bon, Apple prends &#231;a en charge maintenant alors je ne vais pas en faire un drame...


----------



## Pharmacos (29 Juillet 2006)

chupastar a dit:
			
		

> Bon voilà, il aura fallu un peu plus d'un mois pour le miens pour qu'il donne ces premiers signes de décoloration. Le plastique commence à devenir rosé sur les bords gauche et inférieur droit. Bon, Apple prends ça en charge maintenant alors je ne vais pas en faire un drame...


 
C'était un semaine combien ??
T'inquiète pas tu pourras l'envoyer au sav


----------



## chupastar (29 Juillet 2006)

C'est une semaine 24. Et j'attendrais un peu avant de l'envoyer au SAV, j'ai pas trop envie de devoir m'en s&#233;parer longtemps...


----------



## chupastar (5 Août 2006)

Je remonte le sujet pour savoir s'il y avait des gens qui avaient envoy&#233; leur MacBook en SAV en vue d'un remplacement de coque.

Comme la mienne commence &#224; se d&#233;colorer j'aurais voulu profiter de mon d&#233;part en vacance pour l'envoyer en SAV. Mais je me demandais combien de temps &#231;a allait prendre...


----------



## pickwick (16 Août 2006)

J'ai re&#231;u mon macbook de la semaine 29 il y a quelques jours et j'en prends grand soin, je d&#233;graisse chaque jour avec un chiffon sec propre et blanc la surface en dessous du clavier.

Ce midi, je n'avais pas sous la main de kleenex blanc mais une serviette en papier neuve et s&#232;che mais.... color&#233;e (qui s'est av&#233;r&#233;e ne pas d&#233;teindre ou d&#233;gorger quelque couleur que ce soit) j'ai donc machinalement passer la dite serviette de couleur sur le mac et l&#224;..... HORREUR tout est devenu JAUNE.....

je n'ai pas pu avec cette fois un chiffon de coton blanc et de l'eau , tout faire revenir &#224; la normale..... le plastique du macbook a donc comme un buvard, r&#233;agi &#224; la couleur de la serviette papier qui &#233;tait je r&#233;p&#234;te totalement s&#232;che, comme le dessus du macbook .

Je n'en croyais pas mes yeux, je suis all&#233; ensuite v&#233;rifier si la serviette, &#224; l'eau froide ou chaude colorait l'eau, et bien pas du tout..... l'eau reste claire.

Quand &#224; mon macbook, j'esp&#232;re qu'avec une goutte d'alcool cela s'arrangera sinon retour &#224; l'envoyeur (contrat Apple Care souscrit)


----------



## Pharmacos (16 Août 2006)

Désolé pour toi    
Quel affreuse mésaventure !!!

Sinon ils en sont à quelle semaine de fabrication ??


----------



## fredintosh (16 Août 2006)

pickwick a dit:
			
		

> J'ai reçu mon macbook de la semaine 29 il y a quelques jours et j'en prends grand soin, je dégraisse chaque jour avec un chiffon sec propre et blanc la surface en dessous du clavier.
> 
> Ce midi, je n'avais pas sous la main de kleenex blanc mais une serviette en papier neuve et sèche mais.... colorée (qui s'est avérée ne pas déteindre ou dégorger quelque couleur que ce soit) j'ai donc machinalement passer la dite serviette de couleur sur le mac et là..... HORREUR tout est devenu JAUNE.....


Tiens, j'ai eu presque exactement la même chose il y 2-3 jours, avec un sopalin avec des motifs colorés, que j'ai utilisé pour essuyer une mini-tache de sauce (je mange parfois un peu trop près de mon MacBook  ).
L'endroit est devenu tout rose :affraid: , heureusement je m'en suis tout de suite rendu compte et j'ai stoppé les dégâts, j'ai pris une éponge légèrement humide et j'ai frotté. Au début, ça ne partait pas, mais j'ai insisté en frottant plus fort, et tout est parti.

Mais effectivement, cette coque a d'étranges propriétés...


----------



## Pharmacos (16 Août 2006)

C'est génial au contraire !!!!!

On prend une feuille , on dessine dessus et on l'pplique sur le macbook qui devient alors personnalisé au motif voulu !!!!!    

C'est ca la nouveauté du macbook


----------



## gondawa (16 Août 2006)

c impressionant. J'en aurai peur d'utiliser un vileda jaune  

Si en plus on doit le laver chaque jour et qu'on doit encore acheter un chiffon en alcantara pour pas abimer l'engin ... pffiou


----------



## pickwick (16 Août 2006)

Apple change la coque sans discuter, le plus dur est d'etre disponible quand le transporteur vient et de se séparer huit jours de la machine.


----------



## chupastar (16 Août 2006)

Le miens va aller dans un centre agr&#233;e (c'est pas moins bien que le SAV, hein? Dite moi si vous savez si j'aurais un service &#233;quivalent), ils m'ont dit que &#231;a mettrait maximum 6 &#224; 8 jours.


----------



## pickwick (16 Août 2006)

non les centres agréés sont en général sérieux et compétents, je vais d'ailleurs plutot que faire venir un transporteur mener le mien chez MacRepairs près de Genève, qui est trés compétent et il y en a bien d'autres !!


----------



## chupastar (16 Août 2006)

Ok, merci pour le renseignement! Je vais y aller sans crainte alors...


----------



## gondawa (16 Août 2006)

Nous les belges ont a pas le choix ... pas de service a domicile, y a que PizzaHut qui fait ca chez nous apparement


----------



## McSly (17 Août 2006)

Le mien aussi... c'est apparu très légèrement au début, donc pas trop de souci, mais depuis quelques semaines, il est vraiment jaune-brun-dégueu. Je vais donc faire le nécessaire dans les prochains jours. Ca va être dur de quitter ma petite Jody :hein:


----------



## Ptwice (17 Août 2006)

Dites...c'est une impresion où TOUS les MacBook sont appélés à devenir jaunes?! CAr j'ai l'impression que ceux qui ont eu leur Macbook en rpemier sur ce forum et en ont fait une utilisation intensive y sont tous passés...

Quelqu'un peut-il démentir ou je continue de stresser eng uettant des tâches jaunes??

Car mon utilisatuion n'en a encore pas été intensive par manque de temps, en revan,che dès la rentrée elle le sera et çàa m'emmerderait vmt qu'il devienne marron :-s


----------



## StJohnPerse (17 Août 2006)

les premi&#232;res " s&#233;ries " de MacBook pour la plupart "jaunissent " . Apple a change de coque pour ses MacBook White , les nouvelles s&#233;ries sont presque parfaites


----------



## Pharmacos (17 Août 2006)

Ptwice a dit:
			
		

> Dites...c'est une impresion où TOUS les MacBook sont appélés à devenir jaunes?! CAr j'ai l'impression que ceux qui ont eu leur Macbook en rpemier sur ce forum et en ont fait une utilisation intensive y sont tous passés...
> 
> Quelqu'un peut-il démentir ou je continue de stresser eng uettant des tâches jaunes??
> 
> Car mon utilisatuion n'en a encore pas été intensive par manque de temps, en revan,che dès la rentrée elle le sera et çàa m'emmerderait vmt qu'il devienne marron :-s



Il est de quelle semaine ???

PArce que après la 25 je crois que c'est bon faut vérifier


----------



## Marvin_R (17 Août 2006)

Ptwice a dit:
			
		

> Dites...c'est une impresion où TOUS les MacBook sont appélés à devenir jaunes?! CAr j'ai l'impression que ceux qui ont eu leur Macbook en rpemier sur ce forum et en ont fait une utilisation intensive y sont tous passés...



Oula, tous les MB ne sont pas touchés. Le mien par exemple est une semaine 23, et pour l'instant (plus de 2 mois d'utilisation) pas de tâche !
Et je l'utilise régulièrement.


----------



## chupastar (17 Août 2006)

Pharmacos a dit:
			
		

> Il est de quelle semaine ???
> 
> PArce que après la 25 je crois que c'est bon faut vérifier



Je crois bien que c'est à partir de la semaine 27 que c'est bon, et encore je ne suis pas certain que cette semaine 27 soit incluse, donc pour être sûr il faut une semaine 28.

Mais que les nouveaux acheteurs ne paniquent pas trop, tout ce qui se vend actuellement à dépassé les semaine 28 et les coques sont de bonne qualité désormais.


----------



## saphir44 (18 Août 2006)

moi j'ai un semaine 21 depuis juin et pas de problemes, tout marche impec


----------



## gondawa (18 Août 2006)

ca veut rien dire ces numéros (excepté pour les tout derniers avec nouveau topcase) .. semaine 24 et tous les problemes du monde sur le mien  (moo,whine,jaunisse,shutdown...)


----------



## Ptwice (18 Août 2006)

Bon et bien quelquepart ça me rassure alors..

Pour info moi c'est une semaine 24 donc wait and see..

C U


----------



## chupastar (18 Août 2006)

Ptwice a dit:
			
		

> Bon et bien quelquepart ça me rassure alors..
> 
> Pour info moi c'est une semaine 24 donc wait and see..
> 
> C U



Moi  aussi, et ça se décolore, mais comme on dit qu'ils ne sont pas tous touchés...


----------



## Solol (22 Août 2006)

Je ne connais pas la semaine du mien (achet&#233; en juin). En tout cas, pas de d&#233;coloration pour le moment.


----------



## Marvin_R (22 Août 2006)

Il doit le fr&#232;re du mien, achet&#233; en juin aussi, pas d&#233;color&#233; non plus. 

Si tu veux savoir la semaine de production, regarde le n&#176; de s&#233;rie, c'est de la forme 4H6xx... o&#249; xx est la semaine de production. Juste pour comparer : le mien a &#233;t&#233; construit entre le 5 et le 11 juin, il est de semaine 23.
(Pour en savoir plus sur son Mac : CoconutIdentityCard)


----------



## oscarito (24 Août 2006)

si votre mac a des problèmes de décoloration, quelqu'un a trouvé la solution en...l'épluchant !!!! :

http://www.powerpage.org/archives/2006/08/macbook_discoloration_solved_via_peeling.html


----------



## rud980 (24 Août 2006)

Salut, est-ce que je psychote ou mon MacBook commence à se décolorer?
J'ai une tache (j'avoue,assez légère) *grisatre* -mais pas jaune- sur le bouton de mon trackpad que je n'arrive pas à enlever avec du spray nettoyant pour plastique d'ordi...Ma machine est une *semaine 24*, je l'ai depuis un mois,et j'en prends vraiment soin.

Mon problème correspond-t-il au réel problème de décoloration des MacBook selon vous? 

Quelqu'un a-t-il le même typre de tache?J'ai essayé de prendre une photo mais ça me semble tellement ridicule par rapport à ce qu'on voit sur le site http://stainedbook.info/ que j'ai pas osé la poster pour éviter de me faire charier... 
J'hésite à essayer l'alcool à 60 ou 90...je voudrais pas empirer l'affaire.Qu'en pensez-vous?
Merci


----------



## Macbook (27 Août 2006)

Même problème, on voit la décoloration seulement quand on regarde avec un certain angle. Que faut-t-il essayer ? L'alcool est vraiment sans danger ?


----------



## Frodon (27 Août 2006)

Si cela ne part pas avec un chiffon l&#233;g&#232;rement humect&#233; avec de l'eau savonneuse ou avec le produit iKlear vendu sur l'Apple Store, la seule solution officielle et digne de ce nom est de faire v&#233;rifier dans un centre de maintenance (eux ils ont ce qu'il faut pour essayer de le nettoyer) et si ca part pas, faire changer la coque par Apple.

Tout autre solution avec des produits non recommand&#233;e par Apple (cf manuel) pour "nettoyer" risque d'endommager la coque. Donc &#233;vitez de jouer aux apprentis chimistes.


----------



## chupastar (2 Septembre 2006)

J'ai emmen&#233; le mien le temps des vacances dans un apple center pour la d&#233;coloration de ma coque, &#231;a &#224; mis moins de 48h seulement! (j'&#233;tais encore en vacances bien &#233;videment).

Ils m'ont chang&#233; toute la coque du bas, trackpad compris, je crois m&#234;me que le clavier lui aussi &#224; chang&#233;. Donc c'est tout bon pour moi!


----------



## McSly (2 Septembre 2006)

Je suis all&#233; amener le mien &#233;galement dans un apple center. Ils vont me changer ca sans probl&#232;me...


----------



## gondawa (2 Septembre 2006)

Moi ca fait plus de 3 semaines... mais il y a la CM aussi et apparement ils l'ont tj pas reçue.. ça m'enerve. Pffiou, enfin, je pars en vac histoire d'oublier


----------



## chupastar (2 Septembre 2006)

gondawa a dit:


> Moi ca fait plus de 3 semaines... mais il y a la CM aussi et apparement ils l'ont tj pas reçue.. ça m'enerve. Pffiou, enfin, je pars en vac histoire d'oublier



Qu'est-ce qu'elle avait ta carte mère?


----------



## gondawa (3 Septembre 2006)

shutdown et whine (enfin whine ,, ct pas vrmt un prob)


----------



## chupastar (3 Septembre 2006)

Ok, merci!


----------



## YDKJPhilly (5 Septembre 2006)

Damned, je suis touch&#233;, apr&#232;s 2 mois d'utilisation... Pour ceux qui ont fait chang&#233; la coque, on vous a priv&#233; de l'ordi combien de temps ? J'ai vu 48h pour chupastar, qui dit mieux ?


----------



## chupastar (5 Septembre 2006)

Oui, 48 heures pour moi, mais je suis pass&#233; par un Apple Center et non par l'Apple Store, je pense selon moi que c'est le mieux.

Une petite pr&#233;cision tout de m&#234;me: j'avais appel&#233; l'Apple Store auparavant pour le probl&#232;me de la d&#233;coloration, de ce fait il m'ont donn&#233; un num&#233;ro de dossier que l'Apple Center &#224; r&#233;cup&#233;r&#233; en me disant que gr&#226;ce &#224; ce num&#233;ro ma pi&#232;ce &#233;tait d&#233;j&#224; pr&#233;vue chez Apple, je pense que &#231;a a jou&#233; dans la rapidit&#233;.


----------



## gondawa (5 Septembre 2006)

moi j'ia recup le mien today et hop 2giga dans le ventre.

C'est tout doux le top case, j'aime bcp


----------



## McSly (5 Septembre 2006)

Moi pareil que chupastar dans un un AC, mais ça fait 5 jours qu'il y est... J'attends


----------



## YDKJPhilly (9 Septembre 2006)

Bon, beh merci pour vos avis, je vais voir quand je pourrais me passer de mon ordi une petite semaine environ


----------



## McSly (14 Septembre 2006)

Enfin récupéré mon MB... Après 13 jours. Ils m'ont changé la coque, mais difficile à dire si la matière est différente...


----------



## Steph-24 (16 Novembre 2006)

Bonsoir à tous,

Je ne sais pas si il existe un sujet sur ce problème mais je pense que si.
malheureusement, je n'ai pas eu trop le temps de chercher.

J'ai en fait un problème avec le plastique de mon MacBook. j'ai découvert il y a quelques heures qu'il commençait à jaunir à l'emplacement des poignets et sur le bouton du trackpad.

Il me semble que peu de temps après la sortie, Apple avait pris en compte ce genre de problème et remplacer ou du moins réparer la machine. Mais je n'ai rien trouver sur le site d'Apple.

Est-ce quelqu'un pourrait m'aider?

PS: Je nettoie mon MacBook toute les semaines dans les moindre détails.


----------



## iBapt (16 Novembre 2006)

Salut, tu trouveras tout *ici*


----------



## Steph-24 (16 Novembre 2006)

iBapt a dit:


> Salut, tu trouveras tout *ici*




Merci beaucoup.

Par contre les dernières remarques datent de septembre.
Est-ce que je pourrais encore profiter de la réparation?


----------



## iBapt (16 Novembre 2006)

Je ne pense pas qu'il y ait de date limite, l'important c'est que ton MacBook soit encore sous garantie, il ne devrait donc pas avoir de probl&#232;mes...


----------



## Steph-24 (16 Novembre 2006)

Ah c'est quand même énervant. Du matériel à plus de 1000! Je ne comprends pas.


----------



## Agent gibbs (16 Novembre 2006)

C'est vrai que c'est relativement frustrant !! il me semble que pour l'investissement que sa represente ! sa meriterai d'etre renforcer contre l'usure!! (jaunissement) non?


----------



## Steph-24 (16 Novembre 2006)

Agent gibbs a dit:


> C'est vrai que c'est relativement frustrant !! il me semble que pour l'investissement que sa represente ! sa meriterai d'etre renforcer contre l'usure!! (jaunissement) non?




Effectivement, ils pourraient économiser un peu moins sur les matériaux.

+1 pour NCIS,


----------



## guiguilap (16 Novembre 2006)

Faut vraiment que je me m&#233;fie avec mon MacBook White rev. B ! Ca a &#233;t&#233; corrig&#233; sur les rev B ?


----------



## Steph-24 (16 Novembre 2006)

guiguilap a dit:


> Faut vraiment que je me méfie avec mon MacBook White rev. B ! Ca a été corrigé sur les rev B ?



Si ce que tu appelles RevB, c'est les MacBook Core 2 Duo, le problème devrait être réglé. Du moins je l'espère  

Sinon ben je vais attendre quelques teps pour voir comment ça évolue et sinon j'appelle Apple


----------



## Agent gibbs (16 Novembre 2006)

Steph-24 a dit:


> Effectivement, ils pourraient économiser un peu moins sur les matériaux.
> 
> +1 pour NCIS,


  +1 pour NCIS?  +1 ? c'est a dire ^^ ?? si sa a été corrigé pour les core 2 duo j'ai de la chance !! :love:


----------



## m1ke (16 Novembre 2006)

guiguilap a dit:


> Faut vraiment que je me méfie avec mon MacBook White rev. B ! Ca a été corrigé sur les rev B ?



J'espère bien  .
Tu as un rev. B à la maison la ? commandé sur l'Apple Store ?


----------



## Dr Troy (16 Novembre 2006)

Normalement le problème est corrigé en revB vu que les séries de revA les plus récentes ne sont pas touchées.


----------



## Steph-24 (17 Novembre 2006)

Dr Troy a dit:


> Normalement le problème est corrigé en revB vu que les séries de revA les plus récentes ne sont pas touchées.



Oui enfin moi mon MacBook date de juin 2006 et les problèmes de jaunissement n'apparaissent que maintenant. Donc méfiance. Je pense qu'il faudra avoir plus de recul.


----------



## Modern__Thing (17 Novembre 2006)

iBapt a dit:


> Salut, tu trouveras tout *ici*


Hehe, on fusionne


----------



## Dolerho (17 Novembre 2006)

Bonjour &#224; tous, j'ai un MacBook blanc (si si, je vous assure  ) en 4H626 (semaine 26 donc si j'ai bien compris) et je commence &#224; voir un jaunissement sur le bouton du trackpad et sur la partie &#224; droite du repose-paume.


----------



## guiguilap (17 Novembre 2006)

La paume est lint&#233;rieur de la main...

Command&#233;, exp&#233;di&#233;, arriv&#233;e le 25 nov. chez moi !


----------



## Steph-24 (17 Novembre 2006)

Dolerho a dit:


> Bonjour à tous, j'ai un MacBook blanc (si si, je vous assure  ) en 4H626 (semaine 26 donc si j'ai bien compris) et je commence à voir un jaunissement sur le bouton du trackpad et sur la partie à droite du repose-paume.



Exactement le même problème que moi. 

En fait je viens d'appeller Apple et il m'ont mis en relation avec un centre de maintenance près de chez moi. 
Apple prend donc bien en compte le problème.

N'hésite donc pas à les appeller et ils te diront où te rendre pour changer la coque.


----------



## Dolerho (17 Novembre 2006)

Ook merci (c'est quoi le probl&#232;me avec l'int&#232;rieur de la main ?  )


----------



## Steph-24 (17 Novembre 2006)

Dolerho a dit:


> Ook merci (c'est quoi le problème avec l'intèrieur de la main ?  )



Je ne comprend pas ta question   l'intérieur de la main?


----------



## Dolerho (17 Novembre 2006)

guiguilap a dit:


> La paume est lintérieur de la main...



C'est pas de toi la question, d'ailleurs c'est pas une question.

J'ai juste pas vu le rapport entre mon message est celui là ...


----------



## Steph-24 (17 Novembre 2006)

Dolerho a dit:


> C'est pas de toi la question, d'ailleurs c'est pas une question.
> 
> J'ai juste pas vu le rapport entre mon message est celui là ...




Ok, J'avais pas saisie


----------



## alexdum (28 Janvier 2007)

J'ai d&#233;pos&#233; mon MacBook hier midi chez BuroticWay (http://www.buroticway.com) pour un probl&#232;me de d&#233;coloration et de batterie.
Tout est prit en charge par la garantie, d&#233;lais d'environ 10 &#224; 15 jours.
Ils semblent tr&#232;s pro.
Je vous tiendrais au courant.
Alex


----------



## lanilodo (7 Mars 2007)

bonsoir,
bin voili, snif, j'ai mon petit macbook depuis l'année derniere (4H6255..) et j'observe depuis quelque mois une decoloration, legere mais qui ne laisse aucun doute sur l'origine: le contact de la paume de ma main à droite du trakpad. cependant ce n'est pas aussi étendu que sur certaine photo. il semble qu'il y a sur la gauche une toute petite zone qui noircit également. bien que ca ne soit pas super-étendu, pensez vous qu'apple aceptera ne me changer toute la coque ou seulement une partie? Estce qu'il faut que je prenne la garantie apple de 3 ans (je suis toujours sous garantie pour le moment). j'ai deja un tit soucis, avec une vis qui se baladait à l'interieur, j'ai fait appelle à la fnac (où je l'ai acheté) qui m'a enlevé la vis, ... ainsi que l'ecran... dois je faire appelle à eux (la fnac).
merci , ca me fend le coeur de perdre cette merveilleuse machine une quinzaine de jours..
snif


----------



## lanilodo (14 Mars 2007)

bonjour
plus personne sur ce fil?


----------



## Pharmacos (14 Mars 2007)

lanilodo a dit:


> bonjour
> plus personne sur ce fil?



ben plus de décoloration.....alors plus personne.....


----------



## lanilodo (16 Avril 2007)

bonsoir,
je relance le fil: j'ai toujours le probleme de décoloration qui s'emplifie et j'ai contacté l'apple care qui n'est pas sur que ca se prend en charge. Il me disent de voir avec un centre agréé s'il peuvent faire quelque chose....c normal ca?
il me conseil les Ulyse, je connais pas. je suis pas sur Paris mais je peu y venir car rien d'autre dans ma region (chartres): si qq a un meilleur centre agrée à qui ils ony deja ramené des macbook pour décoloration, ca facilterai la discussion.
merci


----------



## Frodon (16 Avril 2007)

lanilodo a dit:


> bonsoir,
> je relance le fil: j'ai toujours le probleme de d&#233;coloration qui s'emplifie et j'ai contact&#233; l'apple care qui n'est pas sur que ca se prend en charge. Il me disent de voir avec un centre agr&#233;&#233; s'il peuvent faire quelque chose....c normal ca?
> il me conseil les Ulyse, je connais pas. je suis pas sur Paris mais je peu y venir car rien d'autre dans ma region (chartres): si qq a un meilleur centre agr&#233;e &#224; qui ils ony deja ramen&#233; des macbook pour d&#233;coloration, ca facilterai la discussion.
> merci



Quel sont les 4 premiers caract&#232;res de ton num&#233;ro de s&#233;rie? (voir menu pomme, "a propos de votre Mac", "plus d'informations", s&#233;lectionner "mat&#233;riel", et regarder la valeur de la ligne "Num&#233;ro de s&#233;rie:").

S'il est du type WLXYZ (W,X,Y et Z=un chiffre, L=Une lettre) avec YZ<=28 (exemple 4H625), tu es &#224; ma connaissance dans les machines reconnues comme pouvant &#234;tre touch&#233;.

Si c'est le cas, alors vas dans un Apple Repair Center, en imprimant cette page en plus: http://docs.info.apple.com/article.html?artnum=304058-fr (preuve que le probl&#232;me est reconnu).

Il ne devrait alors pas te refuser la r&#233;paration.


----------



## lanilodo (16 Avril 2007)

bonsoir frodon, ravi de faire ta connaissance, j'ai lu tes malheurs du debut et ca marrive aussi, snif.
voila mon num
4H6255
je suis en plain dedans.. sur la fin.
je me dit que sur paris, certain centre ont du voir arriver des macbook blanc/marron alors ils devraient. avoir l'habitude.
moi ca fait bien decembre qu'il a commencé a noircir et ca s'etend.
au debut ca allait mais la c moche.


----------



## Frodon (16 Avril 2007)

lanilodo a dit:


> bonsoir frodon, ravi de faire ta connaissance, j'ai lu tes malheurs du debut et ca marrive aussi, snif.
> voila mon num
> 4H6255
> je suis en plain dedans.. sur la fin.
> ...



Donc pas de soucis, c'est reconnu et pris en charge. Le fait qu'Apple te demande de passer à un centre c'est parce que comme c'est visuel, il faut que le centre puisse constater qu'il s'agit de ce problème (au téléphone ils peuvent pas le voir ton Mac  ).

Donc vas dans un centre, il ne devrait pas y avoir de soucis (imprime quand même la page que j'ai indiqué au cas où tu tomberais sur un gars qui fait des difficultés).


----------



## lanilodo (16 Avril 2007)

merci frodon ca rassure. toi meme tu as fait changer le tient sur paris?? mais t pas en espagne par hasare?


----------



## Frodon (16 Avril 2007)

lanilodo a dit:


> merci frodon ca rassure. toi meme tu as fait changer le tient sur paris?? mais t pas en espagne par hasare?



Moi le mien je l'avais rendu à la FNAC parce que j'étais dans mes 2 première semaine et que le problème alors n'était pas encore reconnu.

J'ai par contre suivi l'affaire de prêt, et connais des gens qui ont fait remplacer leur palmrest (zone ou tu repose tes poignets), sans aucun soucis.

Moi personnellement maintenant j'ai un MacBook Core2Duo, acheté ici en Espagne et donc avec un clavier Espagnol (que je préfères au clavier FR finalement  J'y suis habitué parce que je travaille sur un clavier Espagnol tous les jours au boulot donc...).


----------



## lanilodo (18 Avril 2007)

hello,
bon je repose ma question peut etre passée inapercu:
quelqu'un ayant déposé son macbook pour probleme de décoloration sur paris pourrait il me conseiller un bon centre agrée compétent apple ? ils auront ainsi l'habitude de mon probleme...
merci


----------



## Dr Troy (29 Avril 2007)

J'ai mon Macbook depuis Juillet 2006 (donc un Core Duo) et le probl&#232;me commence &#233;galement &#224; &#234;tre visible (au d&#233;but je pensais que j'hallucinais, mais avec le beau temps, &#231;a se voit encore plus). Vu que j'utilise une mighty mouse depuis le d&#233;but je pense que le ph&#233;nom&#232;ne &#224; mis plus de temps.

Bref, mon Macbook est de la 24&#232;me semaine et je pense, pour r&#233;pondre &#224; la question du dessus, aller chez Alis (www.alis.fr), chez qui j'avais d&#233;j&#224; laiss&#233; mon Macbook pour le probl&#232;me de shutdown al&#233;atoire.


----------



## lanilodo (1 Mai 2007)

Dr Troy a dit:


> J
> ... Bref, mon Macbook est de la 24ème semaine et je pense, pour répondre à la question du dessus, aller chez Alis (www.alis.fr), chez qui j'avais déjà laissé mon Macbook pour le problème de shutdown aléatoire.


Ok d'apres leur site ca à l'air bien. je ne pense pas y aller bientot mais donne nous des infos sur ta reparation (si ca c'est bien passé, etc..)
merci


----------



## eex (3 Juin 2007)

Hello

Bon ben ce matin je regarde mon macbook, et boom
Une zolie tâche... mais rose ???
Entre le touchpad et la bord droit du mac (au centre)

On ne voit pas très bien sur une photo, mais c'est largement visible "en vrai"

4H625 !


Bon vu que j'ai d'autres problèmes (charge de batterie et interfaces réseau), je vais vite devoir aller au SAV


----------



## uncle charly (15 Septembre 2007)

Bonjour,
j'ai acheté mon macbook blanc sur l'apple store en Avril dernier. Toutefois, j'observe la meme decoloration que les modeles ayant un défaut , au niveau des paumes de main sur la coque de mon laptop.
Pensez vous qu'apple s'occuperait tout de meme de mon probleme et sans frais?


----------



## Tuncurry (15 Octobre 2007)

Bonjour à tous, 

Pour ma part, McBook blanc de la semaine 21 acheté en juin 2006. Depuis quelques mois, *décoloration jaune puis tirant vers le brun* au niveau des mains de par et d'autre du Trackpad, sur le capot inférieur. Cette semaine, c'est carrement le capot qui s'est fissuré en plus, au niveau des fermetures magnetiques. A la place, deux petites encoches car deux bouts de plastiques de la taille de la petite barre magnétique ont été cassé. Manifestement, c'est un problème déjà rencontré par nombre d'utilisateurs.

Comme ma garantie a expiré depuis 3 mois, je suis un peu furax. Apple contacté m'a enregistré dans leur procédure de réparation et miracle, *tout est pris en charge* sans avoir besoin d'argumenter pendant des heures.

A souligner donc, le suivi Apple plutôt cool.

Compte tenu de toutes les pannes possibles et du coût des réparations, ceci me fait penser que les *extensions de garanties sur les ordis*, Apple care ou d'autres, me semblent à étudier de très près ! Si j'ai le temps, j'essaierai de faire un benchmark....

A suivre.​


----------



## Tuncurry (15 Octobre 2007)

Bonjour à tous, 

Pour ma part, McBook blanc de la semaine 21 acheté en juin 2006. Depuis quelques mois, *décoloration jaune puis tirant vers le brun* au niveau des mains de par et d'autre du Trackpad, sur le capot inférieur. Cette semaine, c'est carrement le capot qui s'est fissuré en plus, au niveau des fermetures magnetiques. A la place, deux petites encoches car deux bouts de plastiques de la taille de la petite barre magnétique ont été cassé. Manifestement, c'est un problème déjà rencontré par nombre d'utilisateurs.

Comme ma garantie a expiré depuis 3 mois, je suis un peu furax. Apple contacté m'a enregistré dans leur procédure de réparation et miracle, *tout est pris en charge* sans avoir besoin d'argumenter pendant des heures.

A souligner donc, le suivi Apple plutôt cool.

Compte tenu de toutes les pannes possibles et du coût des réparations, ceci me fait penser que les *extensions de garanties sur les ordis*, Apple care ou d'autres, me semblent à étudier de très près ! Si j'ai le temps, j'essaierai de faire un benchmark....

A suivre.​


----------



## Tuncurry (15 Octobre 2007)

.....


----------



## Slhoka (9 Décembre 2007)

Allez, hop, je vais remonter ce topic (désolé).
J'ai un macbook acheté fin septembre (semaine 35 ? le code est W8735) et j'ai moi aussi observé les décolorations. Sauf que bizarrement elles étaient violettes, et en plus certaines touches étaient touchées. Donc je me suis renseigné, et j'ai vu qu'Apple changeait tout ça sans probleme. Donc je téléphone à AppleCare, je vais dans un centre de maintenance, et là le type me dit qu'il a jamais vu une décoloration de cette couleur là, que c'est ptet moi qui ai fait un truc pas normal. Mais pas de problème, il me le change quand même. Donc après 5 jours, je récupère mon macbook, tout heureux de voir qu'il a récupéré sa blancheur d'antan :love:

Sauf que problème, au bout de 2 jours, je commence à apercevoir une petite décoloration. Pis aujourd'hui, 3 jours plus tard, plus d'hésitation possible : les taches sont de retour, et encore plus rapidement 

Bref, je vois deux solutions : soit c'est moi qui fait un truc pas normal, et je ne vois vraiment pas quoi. Soit ils ont été foutus de me changer la face et les clavier de mon macbook par des trucs ayant le même problème...

Donc, est ce qu'il y a quelqu'un qui a eu le même problème, ici ? Est ce que la décoloration violette est similaire à la décoloration jaune, ou est ce que c'est un problème à part ? (qui viendrait de moi ).


----------



## Anonyme (10 Décembre 2007)

mon MB achete en France en dec 06 a fait l'objet d'une decoloration jaune

puis en thailande j'ai fait changer la coque en juillet 07

la coque est devenue jaune en qq semaines

et au 2e changement en octobre c'etait pareil

la 4e coque etait bonne par contre


----------



## jcfaggia (13 Décembre 2007)

Mon MB  serie 4H701 acheté mai 2007, coque commence à jaunir,  et se fêler à l'endroit où le capot se repose à D du clavier. actuellement en SAV pour rempt ss garantie. 
Pour info.
Salut
JCF


----------

